# OSHA Fall Protection for owners



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I think there is a post about this somewhere but could not find it...

Can someone point me towards the regulations for fall protection regarding owners and not employees.

Are owners required to follow all of the fall protection procedures? Does it matter if employees are on-site?

Before this gets into a heated debate, we wear harnesses...this is for a specific situation not in general. I know safety is important and some people may think my life is valuable...


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Owners are not required to have an fall protection. When I'm back in the office tomorrow, I'll find the citation in the standard.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

This is pretty good. Remember, it's off the web though
http://www.safetyservicescompany.com/topic/safety-school/who-is-covered-or-not-by-osha/


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> This is pretty good. Remember, it's off the web though
> http://www.safetyservicescompany.com/topic/safety-school/who-is-covered-or-not-by-osha/


I wish he cited the article better.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=24617


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

OSHA only applies to employees and not employers(i.e. Owner)


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

He wanted more than your word for it


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> He wanted more than your word for it


Even though I have a lot of respect for a lot of you, OSHA doesn't give a **** what you say.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

That's why I gave you an OSHA document


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> That's why I gave you an OSHA document


I was agreeing with you.

Thank you.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a knee jerk argueer


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Me too.

And sarcasm and being a smartass is hard to convey online.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> Me too.
> 
> And sarcasm and being a smartass is hard to convey online.


Duh :laughing:


----------

